# Upgrading my old Alienware



## Foorever (Feb 15, 2008)

Hey guys. My alienwares motherboard crapped out a few months ago. Since then I've bought a laptop for movies and stuff, have since then quit gaming.

Now I want to play Crysis, but don't want to spend a fortune.

I have the Alienware, it is going to need some RAM, a motherboard and a videocard. Probably more. I'm pretty sure it uses AGP video slots and such.

It runs XP. It's an older computer obviously, it had Intel 2.4gig, 512 ram and a Nvidia Ti4600.

Could you guys point me to some of the cheaper alternatives? I know Newegg and Pricewatch are the popular sites. I just don't know which cheaper Nvidia or Radeon cards will run Crysis and all those things.. :4-dontkno

Thank you



Edit: I would like to stay under $500.. I see they recommend a Geforce 8800 for Crysis. I see one for $300.. then $60 for 2gigs of ram. That seems feasible. I however don't know what kind of processor or motherboard I need. My older processor I'm guessing won't work with all this new stuff..


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Welcome to tsf. If you really want to upgrade your current aleinware we can help but your probly going to need a new cpu, motherboard, ram, video card, and a new power supply. So the only thing on your pc that you would be keeping would be the case, hard drives, and cd drive. Its going to be hard to squeeze in good parts along with an 8800. But I'll give it a shot.

antec 550w 75$
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817103941

Cpu, motherboard package 220$/ 190 after rebate
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...details.asp?EdpNo=3329227&sku=MBM-650I-E4500A

ram 21 ea/ 11 after rebate
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1558820&CatId=1554

video card 180$
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3481320&CatId=1560

cpu cooler 24, 14 after rebate.
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2943299&CatId=1588

That equaled 520$ without the rebates, couldn't squeeze in an 8800.


----------

